# July Photo Challenge -- Poll



## alchemist (Jul 28, 2012)

Voting on the July Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 00:25 am on the 1st of August 2012 (BST)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for August 2012!

Good Luck Everyone!!!


Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------

